# Puppy weights? :) 8 Weeks Old



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe weighed 11.6 pounds. She is about your puppies weight now at 12 weeks. All puppies are different. Plus males sometimes weigh more then females.


----------



## AnnaW123 (Mar 15, 2015)

He does seem to be a bit of a chunk!! I wonder what weight he'll be in 2 weeks time when I have to carry him into the vets again for his last set of jabs! Might need a wheelbarrow lol. He seems to be sleeping SO much, is that normal!?


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Juliet was 15.4lbs when we brought her home, she is now 11 weeks and 24lbs

Our Lily that has passed was 9lbs when we brought her home at 9 weeks, and she ended up weighing 74lbs all grown up (tall and lean).


----------



## Scezy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lola weighed only 3.6kg just a little over 8weeks old, but her parent are only small from a working line.
Was his parents big ? As there are so many sizes about and variations, every type I see round where I live in the UK look different in size shape and colour. Also mine sleeps all the time I think I read they sleep around 18 hours a day whilst a puppy, all part of growing.
Regards. Scezy


----------



## AnnaW123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Scezy - his dad looked huge in the pictures, his mum was just normal size I think  Oh good, I was worried he was sleeping too much!! Thanks x


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is sleeping fine. They say a eight week old pup will sleep 16 to 22hours a day. I remember we were like chloe your sleeping to much. Now at twelve weeks she isn't sleeping nearly as much.


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

I just looked back at Callies weight when I first took her to the vets for jabs. At 8 weeks she was 7.5kg. At her next jabs (2 weeks later) she was up to 9.4. She is now 2 weeks off her 1st birthday and weighs 28.8kg. She grew big fast. She is at the upper height for a female but not fat at all. So although he is heavy now it really doesn't mean much I don't think. He could just stop growing sooner.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our golden jake who has passed was 25lbs at eleven weeks. He grew to be a big boy at 90 pounds.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We've decided to slow grow Noah: Retrievers

And we do need to watch his weight a little more closely and offer more veggies and fruits and less kibble. He weighed 10.6 lbs on his 8 week birthday. A little more than he should based on the plan linked, so adjusting his food to keep him lean. 

His kibble is supplemented with fruits and vegetables. So far, his list of loves are: carrots, asparagus, green beans, bell peppers, apples and bananas (all raw). He's not crazy about raw broccoli and cauliflower, so will try blanching/steaming some for him to try. We're also going to offer blueberries and watermelon this weekend. 

He's funny in the evenings. We can tell when he's getting sleepy, but fighting sleep. He gets cranky, until he gets his pre-bedtime snack of one of the above (changes daily). Once he's had his snack, he trots off to the bedroom and puts himself to bed in his little hard sided crate (he'll only fit in there another week or two). Just got him another larger hard sided crate for when he "graduates" from his original one. 

Try as we might, he doesn't settle as well in his wire crate (completely covered with sheets), to mimic the closed in feel of the hard sided one. 

We're not following the suggested exercise, we feel it's a bit excessive (at least the 3 mile suggestion later). Instead, he gets lots of short walks, trips to the local park for short walks and splashing around in the stream, playtime with my neighbor's 1 year old cockapoo, lots of mental (training) and physical stimulation (we think mental tiredness is good too). We watch him to see when he's had enough, and don't push to do longer exercise. 

He's learned sit, better hurry (potty), leave it, give, tug, down and come so far. We're working on loose leash walking and had started paw, but he's now throwing the paw when he sits, so stopping that for now and proofing his sit. We've had him 2 weeks as of yesterday (came home at 6 weeks and 1 day old).

Since we live in an apartment, with no fenced in yard, we're working on creative ways to keep him engaged mentally and physically. He starts puppy class on May 5th, and this facility offers dock diving and agility. When he's older, we want to start dock diving, and I'm looking into perhaps training him for rally. And when he's older, we're looking forward to long hikes in some of our state parks and want to get him a back pack to carry. 

Regarding sleep - puppies tend to sleep 18 to 20 hours a day - growing requires a lot of sleep!


----------

